# How to find and delete old and obsolete packages build in a poudriere jail repo?



## Alain De Vos (Dec 2, 2018)

My poidriere jail repo got filled. But i don't want to keep what is too old. What is the correct way to find and remove the too old in the poudriere repo.


----------

